# How much adult food do I feed a puppy?



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

After several suggestions here to just use adult food for Ranger....I called my vet about it. She agreed that a good quality adult food would be absolutely fine for him....and maybe even better than puppy food since Ranger is still quite rolly polly at 9 weeks.....ok....he's fat.

But how much do I feed him? The adult dog food bag has only guidelines for feeding an adult dog. 

He's currently on Iams Large Breed Puppy and gets 2 2/3c per day. He is 14lbs and 9 weeks old. (I went by the chart on the bag to get the amount)

I am switching him to Kirkland Adult Chicken & Rice.

Should I keep the amounts about the same as I switch? 

I dont have much to compare since the Iams I have is a puppy formula...and the Kirkland is an adult food....so the amounts per body weight are very different since one is puppy and one is adult.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh....and how slowly should I transition to the new food? Maybe start with 2 1/3c of the old, and 1/3c of the new and then gradually increase?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I feed my puppies the amount that they would eat when they are full grown. 

So, if you dog is going to be 70 pounds full grown, look that up on the bag. If your puppy is losing weight, or gaining too much weight, then adjust.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

a lot of the "all stages feed" recommend doubling ammount...if your guy is already "fat" at 9 weeks you'll have to just see what works best. Add more food if weight is dropping, feed less if weight increases too much. At 9 weeks you can expect the pup to gain 3-4 pounds a week.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally I prefer to use an "all life stages" food for puppies rather than an "adult" food. If it says it is for all life stages it also will usually have guidelines for feeding puppies on the back of the bag.


----------

